
Apple Allows Scam Apps from Rogue Developers on App Store - bhartzer
https://www.minigames.com/blog/apple-allows-scam-apps-from-rogue-developers-despite-minigames-repeated-requests
======
bhartzer
App gets approved by Apple, despite game not working--and the support links in
the descriptions typically link to sites that don't have anything to do with
the developer (the victim). So, when someone requests a refund from Apple,
they're pointed to the innocent (victim's) site for a refund.

